
The war between Los Angeles and its mountains (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/64/the-unseen/los-angeles-should-be-buried-rp
======
HillaryBriss
This explains how the debris basins and flood control channels manage the mud
and sand that flow out of the San Gabriel mountain foothills. Los Angeles
County spends many millions of dollars cleaning and maintaining these
structures during heavy rain years, especially after fires have burnt the
hillsides.

I've always felt that the people who live right up against the mountains, the
people with nice expansive homes in the foothill communities, are effectively
subsidized by the rest of the county. OTOH, those people pay a bigger price in
terms of insurance and fire risk.

Still, that foothill real estate is expensive. Maybe they should be taxed more
heavily??

